# Probleme upgrade RAM 16Go sur MBP 2011



## maxc69 (29 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum, adepte des produits Apple depuis un certain temps !

J‘utilise quotidiennement un MacBook Pro 13‘ fin-2011 (macOS Sierra), sur lequel j‘ai décidé d‘augmenter la mémoire, pour passer de 4Go à 16Go.
J‘ai commandé 2*8 Go chez Macway (marque Patriot, DDR3 1333Mhz), que j‘ai installé avec toutes les précautions possibles hier soir.

Au premier démarrage, rien d‘anormal, le Mac démarre comme d‘habitude. Dans „A propos de ce Mac“, les 16 Go sont reconnus. Puis au bout de qq minutes, gel de l‘écran avec des colonnes de petits traits horizontaux, et les 3 bips caractérisant un problème de RAM.
J‘ai remis les 4Go d‘origine, pas de souci.

Je remets les 16Go, retour du problème. L‘ordinateur redémarre tout seul, et là même souci, petits traits, l‘ordinateur redémarre etc... Cependant, le nombre de petits traits diminuait au fur et à mesure des redémarrages successifs !


Au dernier (5e) redémarrage, tout fonctionnait bien, aucun freeze, l‘ordinateur a tourné correctement pendant 2 bonnes heures. Pendant ce temps, j‘ai fait tourner le logiciel Rember sur toute la mémoire pour détecter si elle était défectueuse, aucun problème détecté.
Redémarrage et lancement de l‘Apple Hardware Test, aucun problème de mémoire non plus.


Et ce matin, je démarre l‘ordinateur, petits traits et freeze à nouveau... Il redémarre et aucun problème à nouveau...
Que pensez vous qu‘il faille faire ? Les slots sont en bon état, et la mémoire est neuve et ne semble pas défectueuse.


Je pense réinstaller macOS ce soir, pour qu‘il soit installé en „prenant en compte“ les 16Go, qu‘en pensez-vous ?

Un grand merci d‘avance pour vos conseils !!


----------



## okeeb (29 Septembre 2016)

Dans la jungle de la RAM, c'est la foire d'empogne ; Qu'une barrette soit de grande qualité (et je ne n'ai aucun doute à ce sujet sur les produits fournis par MacWay) n'induit pas forcément que le fonctionnement sera au poil. L'installation de Sierra n'a que peu de chances d'avoir joué un rôle dans les symptômes vécus : à mon humble avis, bien que de la bonne référence (puisque détectées), les barrettes ne fournissent tout simplement pas le service demandé une fois en charge. 
Pour ma part je retournerais les barrettes MacWay puis commanderais un jeu de Crucial après avoir fait usage de leur scanner online pour éviter les erreurs de références...


----------



## maxc69 (29 Septembre 2016)

okeeb a dit:


> Dans la jungle de la RAM, c'est la foire d'empogne ; Qu'une barrette soit de grande qualité (et je ne n'ai aucun doute à ce sujet sur les produits fournis par MacWay) n'induit pas forcément que le fonctionnement sera au poil. L'installation de Sierra n'a que peu de chances d'avoir joué un rôle dans les symptômes vécus : à mon humble avis, bien que de la bonne référence (puisque détectées), les barrettes ne fournissent tout simplement pas le service demandé une fois en charge.
> Pour ma part je retournerais les barrettes MacWay puis commanderais un jeu de Crucial après avoir fait usage de leur scanner online pour éviter les erreurs de références...



Merci pour votre reponse. Ce qui est bizarre c'est que ce bug ne survient maintenant qu'au demarrage de l'ordinateur, et disparait quand je redemarre. De plus, beaucoup d'acheteurs de ce kit RAM l'utilisent sur le meme ordinateur que le mien, d'ou mon incomprehension du probleme...


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2016)

maxc69 a dit:


> De plus, beaucoup d'acheteurs de ce kit RAM l'utilisent sur le meme ordinateur que le mien, d'ou mon incomprehension du probleme...


Il suffit de tomber sur une série défectueuse.

Retour chez MacWay et demande de la Crucial qui ne pose aucun problème. Si possible un remboursement serait bien mieux, car tu pourras après commander directement chez Crucial et pour enlever tout doute sur la référence exacte, le mieux est d'utiliser leur petit script Scanner.


----------



## melaure (29 Septembre 2016)

Tout à fait d'accord. Il vaut mieux aller chez crucial directement, ou prendre de la g-skill pour Mac chez Grosbill et cie (et tu as aussi la crucial pour ton Mac chez grosbill).


----------



## maxc69 (29 Septembre 2016)

Ok merci beaucoup pour vos reponses. Je vais commander de la Crucial je pense, mais je ne comprends vraiment pas le probleme que je rencontre actuellement...


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2016)

maxc69 a dit:


> mais je ne comprends vraiment pas le probleme que je rencontre actuellement..


Si tu remets les anciennes barrettes et qu'il n'y a pas de souci, ce sont bien les nouvelles qui posent un problème. Tu seras fixé lorsque tu auras les nouvelles et si possible des Crucial.


----------



## melaure (29 Septembre 2016)

J'aurais volontiers conseillé OWC, pour la qualité, mais depuis que la parité euro/dollar est passé de 1.4 à 1.1, ça commence à faire cher.


----------



## maxc69 (29 Septembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> J'aurais volontiers conseillé OWC, pour la qualité, mais depuis que la parité euro/dollar est passé de 1.4 à 1.1, ça commence à faire cher.



D'accord  Je pensais avant cela que Patriot etait une bonne marque, surtout que les barrettes que j'ai sont "speciales Mac"...
Crucial est une valeur sûre ? je ne voudrais pas avoir le même souci 2 fois haha


----------



## mp_ (29 Septembre 2016)

Ca n'existe plus les barrettes "spéciales Mac". Aujourd'hui ce sont de simples barrettes PC. L'important est de respecter la norme (DDR2, DDR3) et d'utiliser une fréquence au moins égale à la fréquence maximale supportée par la machine (normalement, en cas de barrette de fréquence supérieure, elles s'adapteront).

Pour ce qui est de Crucial, aucun soucis, j'ai ça dans mon MBP 2010 (2x4 Go) et dans mon Hackintosh (2x8 Go) et ça tourne nickel !


----------



## r e m y (29 Septembre 2016)

Même avec une marque réputée, tu peux tomber sur une barrette défectueuse!

Par contre, se méfier des mentions "spéciale Mac"... 
en général ça veut dire "On vous colle 10% de plus sur le prix, parce que vous le valez bien!"


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Septembre 2016)

maxc69 a dit:


> D'accord  Je pensais avant cela que Patriot etait une bonne marque, surtout que les barrettes que j'ai sont "speciales Mac"...
> Crucial est une valeur sûre ? je ne voudrais pas avoir le même souci 2 fois haha


Salut
Ce que tu peux faire :
Retirer une barrette 2 Go et la remplacer par un 4 Go et tu testes ainsi les 2 barrettes 4 Go. Il y en a certainement une des 2 qui est HS.


----------



## maxc69 (29 Septembre 2016)

Merci a tous ! Du coup je vais tout renvoyer a MacWay et commander de nouvelles chez Crucial. Affaire a suivre


----------



## okeeb (29 Septembre 2016)

Tenez-nous au courant du résultat !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Septembre 2016)

maxc69 a dit:


> Merci a tous ! Du coup je vais tout renvoyer a MacWay et commander de nouvelles chez Crucial. Affaire a suivre


Perso j'aurai testé les 2 mémoires et demandé l'échange de celle qui est HS.


----------



## melaure (29 Septembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Même avec une marque réputée, tu peux tomber sur une barrette défectueuse!
> 
> Par contre, se méfier des mentions "spéciale Mac"...
> en général ça veut dire "On vous colle 10% de plus sur le prix, parce que vous le valez bien!"



Non ça veut dire qu'elles ont été validé sur des Macs, même si c'est possible que certains en profitent pour ajouter un surcoût. Et il vaut mieux qu'elles soient testées car Apple aime bien imposer des spécifications minimum élevées sur les composants. Il y a des tas de caractéristiques sur la RAM (les timings par exemple), et souvent les cartes mères de la pomme demandent quelque chose de précis.


----------



## maxc69 (29 Septembre 2016)

J'ai remis ce soir les barrettes d'origine (2x2Go), tout fonctionne parfaitement. 
Le problème venait donc des nouvelles barrettes Patriot, mais ce qui m'interpelle est que les programmes de test (Rember et Apple Hardware Test) n'ont rien trouvé du tout d'anormal quand ils ont analysé ces barrettes de 2x8Go....


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2016)

maxc69 a dit:


> les programmes de test (Rember et Apple Hardware Test) n'ont rien trouvé du tout d'anormal quand ils ont analysé ces barrettes de 2x8Go....


Ne pas toujours se fier à de tels logiciels, c'est une indication, pas une certitude.


----------



## melaure (30 Septembre 2016)

Et Tech Tool Pro ?


----------



## maxc69 (5 Octobre 2016)

Salut à tous ! Je viens de recevoir les barrettes 2x8Go de Crucial, qui tournent très bien pour l'instant, mais je ne veux pas crier victoire trop vite, j'attends de voir si la stabilité se confirme.
En attendant j'ai lancé une analyse Rember, on sait jamais !


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2016)

maxc69 a dit:


> En attendant j'ai lancé une analyse Rember, on sait jamais !


Arrête la psychose.


----------



## melaure (6 Octobre 2016)

Non non c'est important de sur-vérifier. Par contre il a oublié d'enduire les barrettes d'huile sainte, et de mettre quelques gouttes d'eau bénite ...


----------

